# 3-legged



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

when i worked in wyo. and montana we used 3-legged step ladders. never saw them before. i'm from ga. really liked using them. here we use only 4-leg ladders. is this a " western " thing ? anybody here in the south/ east use the 3-leg ? paul


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

paul d. said:


> when i worked in wyo. and montana we used 3-legged step ladders. never saw them before. i'm from ga. really liked using them. here we use only 4-leg ladders. is this a " western " thing ? anybody here in the south/ east use the 3-leg ? paul


The only 4 leg ladder we have is a 14ft one, its a pig. otherwise we use 3 leg red top ladders, they are the best, I find myself almost eatting it when i scamper up a 4 leg ladder. But there is some guys who will not even look at a 3 leg ladder. So maybe it is a western thing


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They sell them here in the east, but they're certainly not that popular. They are more stable on uneven ground and gravel.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

well, i've used both and given the choice i'd take the 3 every time. BUT its not my choice and i just have to use whatever the co. buys.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

paul d. said:


> well, i've used both and given the choice i'd take the 3 every time. BUT its not my choice and i just have to use whatever the co. buys.


I'd like to see a picture of a three legged ladder, I never heard of such a beast. I ve seen a few three legged dogs, and a porno once were a guy looked like he had three legs but no ladder.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I'd like to see a picture of a three legged ladder, I never heard of such a beast. I ve seen a few three legged dogs, and a porno once were a guy looked like he had three legs but no ladder.


It's definitely a west coast thing. I too prefer them once I got past being confused.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

your twisted *Bkessler :jester:
*


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You can keep that 3 legged POS ladder! I hate those things. The only good thing about them around here is you don't have to worry about them being stolen!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I'd like to see a picture of a three legged ladder, I never heard of such a beast. I ve seen a few three legged dogs, and a porno once were a guy looked like he had three legs but no ladder.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


>


I can't believe it, I have never seen or heard of such a thing.......what will they think up next?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I can't believe it, I have never seen or heard of such a thing.......what will they think up next?



Flux Capacitors? :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Flux Capacitors? :laughing:


Been done, Emmit Brown... mid 80's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Been done, Emmit Brown... mid 80's.


No... *1955*.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont know how anybody else feels, but i wouldnt go past 3' on a 6' ladder like that. that does NOT look stable. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> i dont know how anybody else feels, but i wouldnt go past 3' on a 6' ladder like that. that does NOT look stable. :no:


They dont have a tendency to 'walk' like a 4-leg ladder does. I've gone 3 steps up a 6-footer and had the thing shift because not all four legs are solidly on the floor. Having only 3 legs completely prevents that from happening.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> i dont know how anybody else feels, but i wouldnt go past 3' on a 6' ladder like that. that does NOT look stable. :no:


After you get over how they look and what you think might happen, you'll be a changed man. Climb up one and you'll be surprised at how superior they are in many ways over 4-legged ladders. I have one old wooden 8' red top brand 3-legged ladder that I used for when I'm going to be working on dirt or gravel for a long time. Out east here they call them "orchard ladders".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Out east here they call them "orchard ladders".


Yup, my dad bought this one to do some painting. 










After using it to paint an entire house I'm hard pressed to go back to 4-legged ladders for that kind of work. I would gladly buy a fiberglass 3-legged for electrical work if the need arose.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> i dont know how anybody else feels, but i wouldnt go past 3' on a 6' ladder like that. that does NOT look stable. :no:


Actually, they are the most stable ladder I have ever been on, even on the very top step (not the top rail.)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yup, my dad bought this one to do some painting.


Your dad painted his orchard? That's hard core.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Your dad painted his orchard? That's hard core.


Did you get beat up a lot in high school by any chance?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Your dad painted his orchard? That's hard core.


It's easy when you use a sprayer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's easy when you use a sprayer.


I helped a guy fix his orchard sprayer years ago. That was fun. It was powered by a surplus PT boat motor. It looked similar to this one:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i see how they would resist walking. i hate to sound like a ***** here but i'd rather trust 2 pieces of fiberglass/aluminum/wood rather than 1. 

if i run into one, i'm definitly going to climb it now, just to see how they feel. 

i can see how they can make a job alot easier as well too, your able to get a better angle at your work, or right in front of it as opposed to being feet away. 

i'll have to ask the safety guy at work about them. he'd be the ultimate decider in a decision as if to buy them or not.


SIDENOTE: 
anybody ever use those little giants? call me old school, but what a PITA those things are.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Those little giants are nice on stairs, they are heavy though, id have to pack one around all day. Dont they always say a triangle is stronger than a square anyways.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

hate


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> hate


A man of few words.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> hate



Yes, I do hate Marc.

But I quite like 3-legged ladders and once electricians remove their ill conceived notions about them, they will use and like them too.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yes, I do hate Marc.
> 
> But I quite like 3-legged ladders and once electricians remove their ill conceived notions about them, they will use and like them too.


You shouldn't hate Marc just because hes better looking Peter. It's not his fault!!:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

iaov said:


> You shouldn't hate Marc just because hes better looking Peter. It's not his fault!!:no:


I hate Marc just because he exists.


----------

